# FBI Breaks Up HomeGrown Islamic Terrorist Camp



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey @Denton I thought you boys had this sector sealed off and patrolled regularly?



> A homegrown Islamic terrorist training camp was discovered in Alabama recently.
> The property belongs to terrorist Siraj Wahhaj who was arrested at a camp in New Mexico.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/05/fbi-breaks-up-homegrown-islamic-terror-camp-in-alabama-owned-by-terrorist-siraj-wahhaj-and-his-supporters/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey @Denton I thought you boys had this sector sealed off and patrolled regularly?
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/05/fbi-breaks-up-homegrown-islamic-terror-camp-in-alabama-owned-by-terrorist-siraj-wahhaj-and-his-supporters/


The Feds acted.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The Feds acted.


So much more fun when the good ol' boys do it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I bet there are Moore all over the country.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

It is coming. I feel it coming. It is not going to be pretty. It is going to be sad. They won't win, but they are going to make it extremely ugly. Keep your powder dry, boys!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Order up some targets and get to it.

https://shop.actiontarget.com/prodcat/papercardboard-scenario-terror.asp


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

when the Middle East blows and just ONE of these SOBs tries something >>>> you're going to see one of the most massive round-ups since the Japs and post Pearl Harbor ....

all those camps around the country are getting raided and every single person that ever came to the gate is getting hauled in >>> just takes a 911 to shut the yaps of the PCers long enough to do something ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> when the Middle East blows and just ONE of these SOBs tries something >>>> you're going to see one of the most massive round-ups since the Japs and post Pearl Harbor ....
> 
> all those camps around the country are getting raided and every single person that ever came to the gate is getting hauled in >>> just takes a 911 to shut the yaps of the PCers long enough to do something ...


Sad thing is we did it after Pearl Harbor, . . . after 9/11 all we got is the TSA, . . . strip searching grannies in wheel chairs.

I really don't see an end to it until the civil war is over and the victors make a hard and fast rule that islam is not welcome here, . . . deport the whole lot of them, . . . and do a hard reset on Washington DC.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> deport the whole lot of them


We should have never let them into this country in the first place. How do you discern a "good Islamic" from a "bad Islamic"? By how tight he wraps his turban? And even if the guy shows up with scads of documentation, how do we know he's not a "sleeper"?

I'm an America for Americans. It's not our goal to make the middle-east a suburb, but it's the job of government to protect our citizens. If the middle-east gets uppity over fewer passports into the USA, that's on them, not us.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Sad thing is we did it after Pearl Harbor, . . . after 9/11 all we got is the TSA, . . . strip searching grannies in wheel chairs.
> 
> I really don't see an end to it until the civil war is over and the victors make a hard and fast rule that islam is not welcome here, . . . deport the whole lot of them, . . . and do a hard reset on Washington DC.
> 
> ...


there was more done than just the TSA after 911 >>> the whole focus overseas made a right turn to the ME overnite - and one of the major reasons why the US hasn't been hit again vs alllll over Europe, Asia and even Africa ...

Billy Bob Clinton only gets dinged for continuing his whoring into the Oval Office >>>> 911 and the entire mess in the ME at that time was alllll on Billy Bob - likewise the current shithole situation is on Obammy's golf vacation administration ....

all the DNC Jew haters are going to get royally butt screwed when the Muslims pull US attacks blindly - like they do currently around the world - everyone and anybody is a target regardless of religion and nationality ...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

On the bright side a bunch of goat fornicating assholes in Kentucky are headed to jail too! https://lex18.com/news/covering-ken...hers-charged-in-alleged-murder-for-hire-plot/


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

While we are talking about these law breaking terrorist and illegals and junk...tell me why someone that chases a kid in a park in Kentucky with a Machete is called a "KENTUCKY MAN" Does this look like a "KENTUCKY MAN" to you guys?? https://lex18.com/news/2019/05/13/kentucky-man-accused-in-machete-attack-on-9-year-old-boy/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm confused on how a guy named "Esteban Portugues" is considered a 'Kentucky Man.' It appears to me he's actually a Mexican Hombre. 

This is the trouble with political correctness. It doesn't matter if the guy illegally crossed the border, used a machete or simply got arrested for being in the wrong place at the wrong time. That reporter had better find a Kentucky birth certificate or amend his prose.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Find one they have many more more. It is how they work.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I'm confused on how a guy named "Esteban Portugues" is considered a 'Kentucky Man.' It appears to me he's actually a Mexican Hombre.
> 
> This is the trouble with political correctness. It doesn't matter if the guy illegally crossed the border, used a machete or simply got arrested for being in the wrong place at the wrong time. That reporter had better find a Kentucky birth certificate or amend his prose.


hardly an accident that the media IDs someone in the broadest terms possible to avoid tripping liberal agenda tripwires ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> there was more done than just the TSA after 911 >>> the whole focus overseas made a right turn to the ME overnite - and one of the major reasons why the US hasn't been hit again vs alllll over Europe, Asia and even Africa .......................


I have no doubt Billy Bob and Obummer were both lax concerning *********, . . . with Obummer cheering em on, . . .

But the Bush presidency, . . . all of congress, . . . and the 9 justices seemingly did nothing, . . . or at least nothing visible.

ALL immigrants need to be seriously vetted, . . . and if there is ANY DOUBT, they need to get the boot. That is the way it is done in all of our major universities producing the top engineers, doctors, lawyers, bankers, etc. . . . as well as the military.

If that black ******** from Minnesota had talked to half the chief petty officers and 1st sgts I've known in my life in the same manner she has on the tube or the slut from Michigan, . . . the resulting scene would not have been pretty, . . . to say the least.

I'm sorry, . . . Illini Warrior, . . . you may have a bunch deeper info pit than I have, . . . but I'm also very much put out with the direction the ********* and taco benders are taking our country, . . . and most all of those except Trump and Pence seem to be OK with it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Refugee cities and high welfare subsidized communities are usually hot spots too. Not only do they plot, the government essentially pays them to do it. Look up the Somalian Daycare Fraud in Minneapolis.....no National attention on that. Hard tax dollars wasted. But damn let’s see if Trump colluded with Russia daily and take everyone’s OPINION on it and try to bend facts to fit the liberal agenda.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I have no doubt Billy Bob and Obummer were both lax concerning *********, . . . with Obummer cheering em on, . . .
> 
> But the Bush presidency, . . . all of congress, . . . and the 9 justices seemingly did nothing, . . . or at least nothing visible.
> 
> ...


????? - it took Bush Jr exactly 48 hours - to bomb the everliving hell out of Hussain's radar and anti-aircraft batteries that were targeting US & British planes enforcing the No Fly Zone >>>> Billy Bob ignored the situation for 8 years and subjected the AFs to unwarranted danger almost every single day ....

What more do you want done after 911? - locked up everyone with even a sniff of camel dung and blew up half of the Middle East - and then kicked Hussain's azz when he tried to keep pulling his tough guy bluff act .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As I have stated, during the early 1960s I saw the Tom Tryon movie called "The Cardinal." By my mid teens my family went through areas of Mississippi and Alabama as we toured the Gulf Coast. I must admit, I was scared to death a bunch of "nightriders" would materialize near our motel. We did, in fact, see one smoldering cross on the edge of town as we left.

Here's my take. If this "Kentucky Man" has a brain in his head I'd recommend he pull crimes on the northern/eastern coast where his ethnicity is feared. And frankly, with the way illegals infiltrate my country, my position on nightriders is changing.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

So the fbi found one of their camps...How about the rest??


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

watcher said:


> So the fbi found one of their camps...How about the rest??


Where'd that chart come from?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> We should have never let them into this country in the first place. How do you discern a "good Islamic" from a "bad Islamic"? By how tight he wraps his turban? And even if the guy shows up with scads of documentation, how do we know he's not a "sleeper"?
> 
> I'm an America for Americans. It's not our goal to make the middle-east a suburb, but it's the job of government to protect our citizens. If the middle-east gets uppity over fewer passports into the USA, that's on them, not us.


How do you discern a "good Islamic" from a "bad Islamic" you ask? By their numbers. If there's only a few, they "good", then after there's a whole bunch of them, enough to take over, start Sharia Law, they "bad", very bad.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Denton, did you say you guys covered this story on the "Denton and Sasquatch Show?" ? Not sure if I understood correctly. If so, which episode?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

There are some remote (and quite beautiful) places here that could easily house a camp like that. There have been rumors of activity like that here but with as many good ol' boys roaming the hills, anyone that didn't fit the "norm" would be sorely out of place...and most likely be dealt with accordingly. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> How do you discern a "good Islamic" from a "bad Islamic" you ask? By their numbers. If there's only a few, they "good", then after there's a whole bunch of them, enough to take over, start Sharia Law, they "bad", very bad.


Overall, I agree with your statement. I believe there are many little cabal groups all over America that are plotting for our overthrow.

However, you also have to recognize "the lone nut" syndrome. Think of Lee Harvey Oswald and his ilk. There have been several nuts who wire themselves with C-4 and walk into a mosque or church and set themselves ablaze.

Wherever and whenever possible, my wife and I both carry. I pretty much dress like a slob anyway, so having my shirttails out is nothing. I also have a gray jean vest I use just for the deeper pockets. And while my wife is a teacher, when on her own time she packs that 360PD she stole from me.

I find that a bit odd, however. I have many of the finest switchblades made. I have offered her anyone she chooses, since I believe in "fending tools." You might be grabbed in places like the mall where it's impossible to keep everyone away from you at the 21 foot mark. A quick slash with your off-side hand will back up an attacker up allowing for a cleaner draw of your handgun.

If you pull up the *Blade HQ* page, look for their treatise on Boker automatics. I believe they are the leading edge of the genre, and how they make such a fine product at such low prices baffles both me and the sellers.

https://www.bladehq.com/cat--Side-Opening-Automatics--40


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@The Tourist yeah, I know. It's a pity those dang crazy Muslims are hell bent on blowing themselves up all over the place. But there's no way to prevent that 100% here in the US of A. We can prevent Sharia Law if we stop letting them in legally though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> @Denton, did you say you guys covered this story on the "Denton and Sasquatch Show?" ? Not sure if I understood correctly. If so, which episode?


We didn't touch on that in the last show? I know I had it pulled up. 
Getting old isn't for the weak-kneed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> @The Tourist yeah, I know. It's a pity those dang crazy Muslims are hell bent on blowing themselves up all over the place. But there's no way to prevent that 100% here in the US of A. We can prevent Sharia Law if we stop letting them in legally though.


I think this condition is the reason that I do not trust crowds anymore. If American people gather, will we catch a guy with a "wire under his jacket" in time to stop him or flee the scene? And even if a dozen of his ventilate him all the back to Allah, will he have enough strength left to punch the button and kill us all?

If these attempts were solely located in high population centers I could understand the drive. But it's not always in New York or somewhere in California. Some of these places are just average towns, with nothing really of situational value. We can't even breathe a sigh of relief if the terrorism happens in Europe, we might be the next area soon.

Laugh if you want, but another of my fears is seeing a "wire" under a guy's jacket, and confronting him--only to find it's a 'cable lock' for his bicycle...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think this condition is the reason that I do not trust crowds anymore. If American people gather, will we catch a guy with a "wire under his jacket" in time to stop him or flee the scene? And even if a dozen of his ventilate him all the back to Allah, will he have enough strength left to punch the button and kill us all?
> 
> If these attempts were solely located in high population centers I could understand the drive. But it's not always in New York or somewhere in California. Some of these places are just average towns, with nothing really of situational value. We can't even breathe a sigh of relief if the terrorism happens in Europe, we might be the next area soon.
> 
> Laugh if you want, but another of my fears is seeing a "wire" under a guy's jacket, and confronting him--only to find it's a 'cable lock' for his bicycle...


They seem to be found of blowing themselves up--for the most part--in Catholic churches, sad to say.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> We didn't touch on that in the last show? I know I had it pulled up.
> Getting old isn't for the weak-kneed.


Is it possible I missed it, or that part of it? What was the number? @Sasquatch?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Is it possible I missed it, or that part of it? What was the number? @Sasquatch?


Would have been 159. I probably forgot to bring it up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Is it possible I missed it, or that part of it? What was the number? @Sasquatch?


We didn't cover it on the show. I posted a thread about it.


----------

